# New feral kittens and some fleas



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

So this past week we trapped two feral kittens, one on tue and her sister on Wednesday. Today was their first vet visit. They are healthy, only 8-9 weeks and only 1.8 lbs. they each have a few fleas, not horrible but they have them. They do have worms, but this past weekend I had brought fecal sample in and received the meds so treated them sat, sun and mon, and will repeat in three weeks. For the fleas Vet and staff recommended frontline plus, which I have always been hinky about using any of those types of meds but I bought it there and have it home. Anyone have experience using this on kittens? Would like some opinions and input. They said it's ok to apply now, or wait a week after they spend another week eating good...thoughts? We named them Maggie Mae and Rosie. Maggie is the darker closest one.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

I would be hesitant to use those products on such young animals. I know Dawn dish soap can be used for puppies and dogs to rid of fleas. I had a pup here that had fleas. I gave daily baths with Dawn and the fleas were gone. Maybe someone with more experience will now if it can be used for kittens too.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh they're so cuuuuute!!!!

I think there is a Frontline that can be used with young and/or underweight kittens - maybe that's the Frontline Plus that you have. I'm pretty sure my vet gave Frontline to the stray that I had a couple of months ago rather than the Revolution that my other kitties got, but I don't have the records anymore (gave them to her new mommy). 

But 1.8 lbs. does seem awfully tiny to be putting a flea treatment on them. 
- maybe that's the Frontline Plus that you have.


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

I usex it on Merlin when he was 8 weeks old. I made sure it was the kitten version.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

OMG.....soooooo flippin CUTE!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sabrina, 
Those are some precious little kitties! They're Adorable!!


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I have to go with my gut and not put it on them. I would love to bathe them in dawn, but they are still not calm enough for that yet, I guess I just need to be patient and let them gain some weight and give them a capstar. Meanwhile I'm going to do what I can with a flea comb. Rosie has been playing for a couple days, Maggie just played for the first time today, big milestone for her, she's so scared of everything. Also, Maggie purred!!! Rosie has not purred yet, hope that comes soon, poor babies. I can't wait til I can introduce them to Charli!


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Sabrina767 said:


> I would love to bathe them in dawn, but they are still not calm enough for that yet


 I had a tiny little kitten who was SO spunky and would squirm and squiggle in my hands like crazy, I thought for sure he wouldn't let me give him a bath (he was covered head to toe with his food), surprisingly he did. Either way, better to get the fleas under control.  You've got some real cuties there.


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi Cheddar...it's more than squirmy, they were born feral and it's only been a bit over a week I've had them and they are still fearful. Mostly everything scares them, just need to be a little more accustomed to house noises, movement, etc before I get them in a bath. We can pick them up and snuggle them, and they just started eating in front of us. They both played for the first time today, chasing after a toy similar to da bird. Maggie purrs, but not Rosie yet. I'm hoping another few days and maybe I can try a bath without them going into a panic. If you stand and they are on the floor, they hide...if they see a shadow, they bolt for cover...poor babies.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

I use Diatomaceus Earth (food grade) for the fleas incl for the cat that used to be feral. Just put a little bit in your palm and rub it on their fur and skin once a day for two three days. I use a teaspoon for adult cats. If the fleas infestation is not so bad you won't need much at all. I prob only use this method 3 days in a row when they had fleas last time.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

At least at this age they an easily "converted" age.


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Perfect. I have a whole bag of the food grade!!! Thank you!


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

You're welcome. Maybe once they're older you can feed them some DE if they have tapeworm. Before Tuxie moved indoor I treated him for fleas and tapeworm. He had none of those when he started living inside.


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Both babies purr like crazy now when you pet them....they still don't come towards you, but yesterday at one point I stopped petting Rosie but kept petting Maggie, and Rosie scooted closer and mewed.


----------



## Misterious (Nov 19, 2014)

Recently got a feral kitten and also had fleas. The vet recommend revolution which does more then just kill fleas. But the stuff works and they also recommend to do it for a few months to ruin the cycle of fleas. If u use it for a month it's possible that flea eggs can hatch and jump back onto ur cats and relay eggs and repeat. You need to reapply the meds about every 3/4ish weeks and try to catch them before they hatch so when they jump onto the cat they will die before they can lay eggs


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

These are too small for that. Only 1.8 lbs each and 9 weeks old.


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Well I've conquered the fleas. They have been flea free for a couple weeks now. I did the flea comb, and the DE on them, treated and cleaned their night night blankets. No evidence of any fleas at all. Phew! I was so afraid my Charli would pick one up. All three have been playing nicely on still supervised visits, as worm checkup is Friday and can't let Charli near their litter box, which she will go into soon as I turn my back. Lol. There has been chasing, pawing, hiding, just having fun. Today Charli got more physical with rosie, but I did not intervene and this is what happened...she sort of tackled Rosie and was softly biting her ear, Rosie did not cry out, so I nervously let it go...then Charli licked Rosie's head a few times and turned her loose.... Either that's a good thing or Rosie is gonna be a tasty treat....


----------



## MicheleB (Jan 26, 2015)

I find that DE (Diatomaceous Earth) only works by having the fleas land on it - thereby making it semi-effective. A flea could MISS jumping on the dust, and live. Does that make sense?

I use 20-Mule Team Borax. They still sell it at Wal-Mart. It's a laundry soap, so I don't worry much about toxicity. I sprinkle some on the kitteh's bellies, hind quarters, under arm pits, neck....all the places fleas like to congregate. I also spread it onto their sleeping quarters....dust all around.

If it's a bad infestation (which happened last Spring), I launder everything - sheets, couch coverings - in it as well. I also use Raid flea spray on the furniture - NOT on the cats!

Again, if it's a bad infestation, I "dust" them every day until I' feel good that they don't have any more fleas, and I don't see any signs of fleas anywhere. It doesn't take long. The fleas really HATE that stuff!


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

I had them completely flea free within a week, by diligently combing and cleaning their sleeping areas. This is a picture of them I took last night. All I can say is, feral no more.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Zzzzzzz! That belly was made for rubbing!...


----------



## MicheleB (Jan 26, 2015)

bluemilk said:


> Zzzzzzz! That belly was made for rubbing!...


Oh, I know, right?!?!

I love to rub bellies!!

I find that my kitties that were feral (now tamed) seem more willing to let me rub their bellies than the "domestic" kitties.

All were brought to me as babies (although the ferals were younger), yet ALL the others had to get used to their bellies being rubbed (doing it several times a day for short duration till they quit wiggling away, and started liking it!). The ferals - I don't know - it's almost like tickling....they just never seemed to mind it, but my other kitties had to be conditioned to allow rubbing bellies.

Now,,all like it! And i love to do it!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh sabrina, that picture most definitely makes me want to just my face right in the tummy fur...And look at those little paws sticking up! Yep, most definitely not feral anymore!

After several flea-less weeks, I was convinced that Celia had brought some in last week, because when she came in after sitting on the deck for a while, both of us were itchy. Had the exterminator come, but she told me it was seriously unlikely that there were fleas. 

MicheleB, the idea of using borax sort of scares me. Your kitties haven't had any reactions to it, though? My Celia has had an adverse reaction to Revolution each of the 3 times she got a dose, so I'm hesitant to use anything at this point.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

MicheleB said:


> I find that DE (Diatomaceous Earth) only works by having the fleas land on it - thereby making it semi-effective. A flea could MISS jumping on the dust, and live. Does that make sense?


INFORMATION:

www.ehow.com/info_8381660_effects-borax-cats-humans.html#page=0


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I think...the above might have been edited (?) 
DE, Food grade is fine!
The above informational link is in reference to BORAX use!
(Which I won't be using...)


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I also wouldn't use it on my cats. Though it is natural, it's not meant to be ingested, by humans or pets. Not everything that's natural or chemical-free means it's safe. This popular manufacturer (in the U.S.) doesn't recommend using it near pets, either:

FAQ


----------



## MicheleB (Jan 26, 2015)

10cats2dogs said:


> INFORMATION:
> 
> www.ehow.com/info_8381660_effects-borax-cats-humans.html#page=0


OMG!!! 10cats....

I did not know that!

Thanks for informing me......I won't be using it any more on my babies.


----------

